# Word of the Day Shilly-shally



## Jace (Jan 29, 2022)

Word of the Day - Shilly-shally...intro.v.  -lied  -lying. -lies.

Def.: To put off acting; hesitate or waver. To idle; dawdle.

Let us not Shilly-shally about!


----------



## Della (Jan 29, 2022)

When Sharon's name was called at the beauty contest, she didn't shilly-shally, she just sashayed on down.


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 29, 2022)

Some people shilly-shally and dilly-dally.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 29, 2022)

Well, I’m not going to dilly-dally or Shelly-shally while you hokey-pokey.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm not a bragging person but I can shilly shalley for months on end


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2022)

If *we* had a _shilly shally _contest,
preferably in front of a mirror, on the *wall*;
I wonder which of us would be the _shilly shalliest,
and win the Shilly Shally *Master of All!
*_


----------



## Jace (Jan 30, 2022)

Kaila said:


> If *we* had a _shilly shally _contest,
> preferably in front of a mirror, on the *wall*;
> I wonder which of us would be the _shilly shalliest,
> and win the Shilly Shally *Master of All!
> *_


Very good!  You would!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2022)

Thank you, @Jace  I wasn't expecting that. 
I just had fun, composing it, but then later, you made me smile, with your response. I send a smile, back to _*you*_, and smiles to everyone else, who is reading!


----------

